# Hello



## suTTon (Jun 6, 2008)

A big hello to you all.

We've been loitering around the forum for a little while and finally got registration today.

We're very close to the point of ordering a new 2.0 Roadster, just depending on some details from dealers. We were torn between the red with alcantara or black with magma leather. Think we're going towards the black/magma.....

Will probably be around the forum quite a bit, based on the last few weeks!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome first step order next step join :wink: www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello & welcome


----------



## Burnie (May 29, 2008)

Just go for it and have fun heres pic of minehttp://s288.photobucket.com/albums/ll197/bingoburnie/?action=view&current=23rdMay08005.jpg


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Go for black with extended red....it looks the nuts...or go for meteor grey on the outside...i have


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

